# Vintage Omegas



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have had a lot of vintage Omegas pass through my hands, whish I could have kept them all but I still have a few including:



















The Flightmaster is the so-called "pilot version" 145.0036 with cadmium yellow hands and a different crystal mounting 

Cue Agent Orange


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Both really nice John...

That Flightmaster is in my favorite colour combo too, Im not so keen on the more colourful ones......


----------



## ravi.kiran (Jun 14, 2008)

:rltb:

Simply Love them!

The Cadmium (transition element with atomic number 48) hands are simply superb.

Even though the hands do not get corroded that easily..any reason why particularly Cadmium?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

ravi.kiran said:


> :rltb:
> 
> Simply Love them!
> 
> ...


The reason Omega give in their book is that cadmium yellow can be seen under infrared light in the cockpit; I haven't tried it myself though


----------



## cobweb (May 31, 2009)

Yum Yum - both very nice.....there is one i'm watching on fleabay right now that isn'r a patch on these


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I only have the one vintage Omega at the moment

My 69 Speedmaster MkII










I used to have this beautiful Omega Seamaster Mariner, which used to belong to JoT but had to go so that I could buy a slightly more modern Omega from JoT. Maybe I should just have my pay sent straight to him 










I do miss this one.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

You are a fool Rob!


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

minkle said:


> You are a fool Rob!


:yes: :sadwalk:

Still, I'm more than happy with it's replacement though.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Love the Flighmaster, John. :thumbsup:

I have a few still, although one or two have gone over the last 6 months :cry2:

This is the one that started it for me - bought from JonW in pretty sorry condition....

_Jon's pic from the sales ad. Notice the bright green re-lume _










_and after 2 months at Bienne..._










There's something very special about 1970's Omega watches IMO :yes:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mjolnir said:


> I used to have this beautiful Omega Seamaster Mariner, which used to belong to JoT but had to go so that I could *buy a slightly more modern Omega *from JoT. Maybe I should just have my pay sent straight to him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes but what a watch you got


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

JoT said:


> Yes but what a watch you got


Can't argue with that :thumbsup:


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

I just love vintage Omegas

my first one was the SM120 f300










then I bought the SM300 BT










then I got a 910










then came the X-33 with special caseback


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Followed by the Cone










the D type










then the Sm120 Deep Blue Dial










and finally the ploprof


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

JoT said:


> Cue Agent Orange


  Thanks mate :thumbsup:

I think it's fair to say that I like the odd Omega or two, my main passion being their watches from the late 60's and 70's.

*Speedmasters* (mechanical)

_From left to right, case number / calibre / year_

176.0015 / 1045 / 1975

176.0012 / 1045 / 1976

145.022 / 861 / 1985

145.014 / 861 / 1970










*Speedmasters* (battery)

188.0002 / 1255 / 1974

186.0010 / 1620 / 1977

188.002 / 1255 / 1974










*Seamasters* (mechanical)

145.008 / 865 / 1967

166.089 / 750 / 1970

166.0177 / 1012 / 1972

166.073 / 564 / 1969

2254.50 / 1120 / 2008










Not in shot as it was having a little bit of TLC a the time.

176.007 / 1040 / 1970










TBC...


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

And there's more...

*Seamasters* (battery)

198.0012 / 1250 / 1970

396.0839 / 1611 / 1977

198.0016 / 1250 / 1973










Again not in shot as it was having a little bit of TLC a the time.

196.0023 / 1310 / 1974










*Constellations* (battery)

396.0802 / 1300 / 1969

196.0016 / 1310 / 1973

386.0806 / 1510 / 1972

196.0015 / 1310 / 1973

198.0028 / 1250 / 1970










Think that's pretty much the lot, although I might have missed a couple 

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## k.darling (Jul 11, 2009)

JoT said:


>


Love that racing dial MKII!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have a few 

*Omega Seamaster f300 120m, circa mid 1970s.*










*Omega Megaquartz 32 Khz, cal.1310 8 Jewels circa mid 1970s.*










*Omega Seamaster cal.1315 circa late 1970s*.










*Omega Seamaster Calypso-1, cal.1337, circa early 80s.*










*Omega Seamaster 200m, cal 1011 23 Jewels, circa 1992*.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

What a fine thread.  The two oldies that I wear look like crap next to this lineup. :lol:

*Seamaster 600, cal.601 1966*










The 600 is the least offensive of mine. 

Love that Seamaster 300.

Later,

William


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

i dont know why you let this one go, but i am glad you did :lol:

is it just me but it seems omegas are far more varied and interesting than rolex


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Flashharry said:


> Followed by the Cone


Neal, that Cone case needs re-brushing :tongue2:

Got a draw full of electric Omega myself....including a few Cones










But very much like the Megasonics due to their wacky movements:


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> Flashharry said:
> 
> 
> > Followed by the Cone
> ...


Paul you are very welcome to work your magic on this, here are a couple more shots


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Here are the only two I own at the moment.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Ahh, go on then, I'll play. I'm a big fan of their '70s designs, they just ooze 'jet-set' styling.

Started with a Geneve Dynamic...










... since sold to fund a Longines Ultronic Chrono, I think.

Then came the F300 Cone, and an expensive hobby began...










But first, I got another Geneve Dynamic with the less common cushion-case...










...before I went back to the F300s with this two-tone Geneve...


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Then came the biggy...










... but that had to go on holiday to Switzerland for a while, so I got myself one of these to tide myself over...










...and last but not least, a Megaquartz...


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Mine used to include:














































With the benefit of hindsight, I would have kept em all.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

ESL said:


> Mine used to include:
> 
> With the benefit of hindsight, I would have kept em all.


I think it also used to include this one George...pretty sure this came from you many years ago...and I still have it.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Currently only this one. Near perfect, unrestored condition.

Not my pic - Keith's - must take one myself sometime h34r:










Still on the lookout for an un-engraved case back for this if anyone can help.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Yer right Hawkey, I'll add that to the list I shoulda kept...

:lol:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I used to have this one


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

got in 1975


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

This one started me off (no longer have it DAMN)










Now i have this


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

this is a bit different


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

this was lurking in the drawer-wish I dare wear it


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

bridgeman said:


> this was lurking in the drawer-wish I dare wear it


One of my old charges if I'm not mistaken.

It's far too good to be left languishing in a sock draw, however noisy the movement, please wear it occasionally.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I have a few
> 
> *Omega Seamaster 200m, cal 1011 23 Jewels, circa 1992*.


That one is my favourite Seamaster of all time :tongue2: , absolutely the ducks danglies - just wish I could find one..... :cry2:


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

DMP said:


> That one is my favourite Seamaster of all time :tongue2: , absolutely the ducks danglies - just wish I could find one..... :cry2:


I've just cleaned one up that my father owns.

I wore it for a few days and just couldn't bond with it and I'm a big Omega fan.

This was before the clean up!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

DMP said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a few
> ...


Thanks, it was my first Omega & is still a favourite, the only slight niggle I have with it is the half-hearted crown guards, I think it would look better without them, still the rest of it is gorgeous so I don`t mind


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

It's fair to say that there are some truly stunning Omegas from the 60's and 70's, I particularly like the Flight Master with its almost comically thick case


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Parabola said:


> It's fair to say that there are some truly stunning Omegas from the 60's and 70's, I particularly like the Flight Master with its almost comically thick case


Then you must love the MkIII Speedie :lol:


----------



## kpaxsg (Mar 11, 2008)

my quest is still for the omega Soccer Fifa, anyone thinking knows of someone willing to part with it? :tongue2:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Got this off my dad:-



















And have this manual 1953


----------



## Anthony A (Nov 7, 2008)

Toshi said:


> Parabola said:
> 
> 
> > It's fair to say that there are some truly stunning Omegas from the 60's and 70's, I particularly like the Flight Master with its almost comically thick case
> ...


The MKIII Almost dwarfs a Flightmaster and god thats a good looking example Rich!!! :tongue2:


----------



## Anthony A (Nov 7, 2008)

My first vintage Omega was a MKIV still have it and will not part with it. All my vintage Omega's are keepers.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

This one likes the sun...










Which is good, because so do I...


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Toshi said:


> Parabola said:
> 
> 
> > It's fair to say that there are some truly stunning Omegas from the 60's and 70's, I particularly like the Flight Master with its almost comically thick case
> ...


  That's the one I was thinking of when I said Flight Master.... Brilliant :lol:


----------



## crazysurfkid (Oct 7, 2008)

JoT said:


> I have had a lot of vintage Omegas pass through my hands, whish I could have kept them all but I still have a few including:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the flight master (pilot version) one of my all time favourite and a cert classic. ilot version:


----------

